# Angelurlaub: 3 Hotspots in Las Vegas und Umgebung



## Elmar Elfers (4. August 2020)

Und ich habe immer nur in mein Schirmchengetränk geschaut. Da kann man auch angeln? Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. August 2020)

Angeln und Casino - mehr geht nicht!!!


----------



## Andal (4. August 2020)

In die Wüste mit Angelzeug reisen ... dafür braucht es Chuzpe!


----------



## Mikesch (10. August 2020)

Wird so ein (Werbe)Text nach der automatischen Google-Übersetzung von einem Redakteur gegengelesen?


----------

